# A YELLOW VOSTOK MOD.



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

*I quite fancied having a yellow dialed watch but couldn't find anything I liked.*

*There was only one thing to do and that was, make my own.*

*To save some work I decided to "adjust" a previously modded Vostock by just replacing the dial with an altered one. Not having **a steady enough hand - or indeed the skill - to mark out the dial myself, I decided to get a sandwich dial and start from there.*

*With the sandwich dial duly obtained, I started work. First off, I split the dial in two. Then with very fine sand/carbon paper I took all surfaces back to shiney metal. For the lower half of the dial I was going to use a 'blue lume' but this blue turned out to be too pale for what I wanted so decided on a Royal Blue paint instead. After priming, several coats of blue, a lot of rubbing down between coats and an awful lot of waiting for the paint to dry, the base was ready.*

*The upper part of the dial (a kick-ass yellow) was straight forward. Just a lot of painting, waiting, rubbing down and painting again.*

*Making sure the dial would fit in the correct position I very lightly glued the two halves together and then put just a spot of lume on the quarters. It never crossed my mind to take photo's of the whole process but the finished result can be seen below.*

*Not to everyone's taste I know……..but I like it and it's my new favourite at the moment. That is until I think of something else or maybe just change the colours or even move it on.*

*Rob….*

*ETA........Too late now but just noticed that the indices look black but are in fact blue......poor photography again.*


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

You done a really good job it looks good and very unusual . I think that the combination of yellow and blue works really well together


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

I like that very much indeed. Proves you don't need to spend a lot on something that looks good and individual. Just wish I had the skills to do the same. Is it possible to have too many Vostoks ? :laugh:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

WRENCH said:


> Is it possible to have too many Vostoks ? :laugh:


 Simple short answer .. No :thumbsup:


----------



## TSF (Jul 5, 2016)

That's one of the finest yellow dials I have seen, it takes a lot of talent to put that together. Great job Robden


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Thanks all for your kind comments?

Rob....


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

yellow blue white nice Leeds united.


----------

